# مخطط منزل من دور واحد



## قمر وشمس (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذه اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الرائع.
ولكني ارجوكم ان تساعدوني باي مخطط لمنزل من دور واحد والله محتاجه ضروري
مساحة الارض 1000م2 يحدها من الشمال والشرق شارع والجهات الاخرى جار، ومساحة المنزل المطلوبة لا تزيد عن300 م2 . 3 غرف نوم
تعبت وانا ابحث لكن لم اجد اي مخطط يمكن ان يفي بالغرض. اتمنى وارجو من المهندسين المبدعين هنا المساعده . والله تعبت


----------



## قمر وشمس (27 سبتمبر 2007)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه
الله يسامحكم كل هالمشاهدات ولا رد واحد؟
:4::80:


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 سبتمبر 2007)

تدفعي كام ؟؟؟؟......وهيكون التصميم عندك


----------



## قمر وشمس (30 سبتمبر 2007)

هههههههه
يا طماع ...... ههههه لا لا انا طمعان بكرمك........ وبالمخطط


----------



## شاهبندر التجار (30 سبتمبر 2007)

لا تستعجلي الاخوان هنا مايقصرون وحيعملو معك الواجب واكثر ..


----------



## الملكة فريدة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت المشرووع ضرورى


----------



## قمر وشمس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اكيد ما بقصروا ومشكورين 
وهَي انا بالانتظار


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## ابومنيف970 (1 فبراير 2009)

أريد مخطط لبناء دور من دور واحد


----------



## victormanuel (7 مايو 2009)

م.علي النعيمي قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله بيك


الله اكبر يا جماعة شو معقد


----------



## eng: issa (7 مايو 2009)

والله ما بعرف شو مال مهندسي العماره


----------



## المهندس أبو عبدو (9 مايو 2009)

لا الشباب بيقصرو وبيقصرو كمان
لأنو بصراحة ما حدا لحدا
لا تتأملي كتير من الشباب


----------



## رامي سليم (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اريد مساعدتكم 
اريد مخطط منزل من طابق واحد(دور ارضي)


----------



## saidro (21 أبريل 2010)

thank you for helping


----------



## مركز البروج (15 مايو 2010)

*قولي احبك*


​
​_
:20: قولي احبك:77:
كي تزيد وسامتي
فبغير حبك لا أكون جميلا
قولي احبك كي تصير أصابعي
ذهب و تصبح جبهتي قنديلا
ألان قوليها ولا تترددي بعض الهوى
لا يقبل التأجيلا
سأغير التقويم لو أحببتني
أمحو فصول أو أضيف فصولا
وسينتهي العصر القديم على يدي
وأقيم عاصمة النساء بديلا
ملك أنا لو تصبحين حبيبتي
أغزو الشموس مراكب و خيولا
لا تخجلي مني فهذه فرصتي
لأكون بين العاشقين رسولا
　​*:58::58::20:نزار:28: قباني​*_


----------



## مركز البروج (15 مايو 2010)

*مخططات*

:75::75: اريد مخطط منزل من دور واحد اريد مخطط منزل من طابق واحد(دور ارضي) 09-05-2009 02:07 pm اريد مخطط منزل من طابق واحد(دور ارضي) 09-05-2009 02:07 pm ولكم جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل الشكراريد مخطط منزل من طابق واحد(دور ارضي) 09-05-2009 02:07 pm :63:


----------



## منصور اليامى (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا لدى مخطط دور ونص ثلاث غرف ينفع
مكون من مجلس رجال ومقلط يعنى صاله طعام ومجلس نساء ومطبخ ودورتين مياه ومستودع و3 غرف نومومكتب صغير او غرفه تبديل الملابس


----------



## saifeddeen (2 يونيو 2010)

*مهندس معمارى خبرة 16 عاما فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*

*مهندس **معمارى** خبرة 16 عاما فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*​* لعمل جميع التصميمات لجميع المشاريع من البداية للنهاية*​*باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر الهندسية بأسعار مناسبة*​*راسلنا الأن أو اتصل بنا الأن على *​*695 34 58 010 2+ 
**[email protected]*​


----------



## منصور اليامى (21 يونيو 2010)

انا عندى مخطط يتالف من دور ونص ثلاث غرف نوم ومجلس وصاله طعام ء ومجلس نساء واربع دورات مياءه ومطبخومدخلين ينفع لك


----------



## منصور اليامى (21 يونيو 2010)

انا اسف نسيت زايد مستودع تابع المطبخ ومكتب او غرفه لتبديل الملابس تابعه لغرفه النوم الرئيسيه


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (21 يونيو 2010)

[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]


----------



## شبه (4 يوليو 2010)

السلااام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اريد مخطط لمنزل دور واحد 
ارجوكم يااخوان ,, ابي الفزعه لا هنتو


----------



## يونس الدايمي (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## منصور اليامى (21 أغسطس 2010)

عندى مخطط دور وربعمكون من مجلس ومقلط ومجلس نساء ومطبخ وغرفه وفوق غرفتين نوم بحماماتها وحده منها فيها مكتب زياده وغرفه صغيره حقت سخان كبير للبيت كاملودورتين مياه تحت


----------



## فهد كعر (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مافي صوره


----------



## احمد فايز سيد على (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن تفاصيل اكتر عن الموضوع:
* اطوال الاضلاع.
* اتجاه الشمال.
*محددات البناء.
وانشاء الله هساعدك للتواصل eng_ahmedfayezع الهوت ميل


----------



## احمد فايز سيد على (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت معلومات اكتر للايضاح
*ابعاد قطعه الارض؟
*محددات البناء ؟
*اتجاه الشمال؟وانشاء الله هقدر اساعدك للتواصل eng_ahmedfayezع الهوت ميل


----------



## زهرة المدائن/دارين (5 فبراير 2011)

مرحبا محتاج مخطط ابيت مساححتو 160م واجهتو الاماميه 12م الي بقدر يساعدني ممكن يزودني بالمخطط باسرع وقت وشكرا


----------



## محمودابراهيم خلف (7 فبراير 2011)

في الانتظار


----------



## الشااامخ (8 فبراير 2011)

وين الناس ما بتردش


----------



## ammar9899 (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## الرجل الاسمر (15 أبريل 2011)

عندي تصميم يناسبك


----------



## muradjarad (26 مايو 2011)

شباب اذا ممكن تصميم لمنزل من طابق واحد


----------

